# Kansas City folk raise your hands



## Kryl88 (Oct 20, 2008)

If it's at all possible, I'm hoping to get some experience under my belt with squatting and maybe checking out train yards. If anyone is passing through or lives around the area and might be willing to show me some of the ropes or discuss with me some of the proper etiquettes or intricate details about this life, please do reply and let me know what's up.

Thanks,
Kryl


----------



## severegout (Oct 20, 2008)

I used to live in the area...


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Oct 20, 2008)

KCK and KCMO are night and day. Ur more diversified AND tollerant squats and c/o's r n KCMO. There's an area of KCK called Armourdale, though. The meal next to the UP/SP yard there, off 7th, is a good place to hook up for squats, camping and occassionally c/o. Midtown in KCMO used to be the scene --- KCAI, by the Nelson Atkins is also a good place; the students will generally let u crash if ur not an asshole and have a couple of bucks for brew. If u need some more detailed info give me a holler.


----------



## Kryl88 (Oct 20, 2008)

UMKC is a good spot to check for student housing, you mean, if I can pay for a couple six-packs? And I remember Armourdale. My granddad used to go up to a bar there all the time for a couple drinks on their one-dollar nights. Made for good times when he took me along. Any one you know, specifically, who has a good squat or good help show me something about it I might not know, being completely new to this whole lifestyle?


----------



## Bendixontherails (Oct 21, 2008)

there's lots of good camp spots out in grandview too on the SE side. i lived in the woods by a pair of lakes off of red bridge rd. for about 8 months a few years back. it was down cleveland ave. think it was called kernodles lakes. used to be some kinda country club back in the day. where the old main building usedto be there is still a HUGE chimney/fireplace and rock wall set into the sideof a hill. part of the property got bought by some church and hardly anyone ever went out there. course it's been 3 years since I was there.


----------



## severegout (Oct 22, 2008)

I really doubt anyone is going to tell you a good place to squat... you're going to have to just go out and find one yourself... i'd suggest some place closer to the city probably in the troost area... good areas to check out would be north of w 47th st between belleview and troost... abandoned houses in the area are pretty common out there.


----------



## Kryl88 (Oct 23, 2008)

That seems to be the general message I've come across from the threads on this forum. Guess it's time to go exploring some weekend. I'm going to generally stay away from Troost as, being a generally pasty Irish-German white boy, I'm a pretty perfect target for getting mugged or fucked up out there in gangland.

we'll see what happens.


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Oct 27, 2008)

yeah, troost from umkc down to the hallmark area is pretty taboo; however, there's a shit load of empties heading from troost over into the nelson atkins area. i used to build in the 'blue diamond' area along troost. i still strongly suggest hitting the free meal --- it's called CROSSLINES. the exec director is the ONLY white man EVER nominated for black man of the year by the BLACK PANTHERS! drop my name --- highlander and most of the staff will remember me as my crew and i helped remodel the food pantry (which is an OLD catholic rectory/church) when they first transitioned into helping the homeless in the early '90's. another possible thing is that a lot of the apt bldgs have basements for laundry in the midtown area. laundry in the winter means steam from the boilers. the chases are usually adjacent to the laundry areas.. be pdq on the KCMO PD as they might give u a one way to LEEDS! If, though, ur lookin' like a tramp on the juice they usually give u the boot! good hunting and pm me for any detailed info!


----------



## dime (Oct 28, 2008)

im in kcmo right now is anyonw around here?


----------



## nickt29 (May 7, 2010)

this is my territory just for future reference to anyone needin any wisdom about the area.


----------



## Meowzer (May 8, 2010)

We're in Lawrence right now. Hung out in KC for a night, kicked it around Westport. You still in KC?


----------



## nickt29 (May 8, 2010)

yep ill be in the area for another few weeks. get out of lawrence, its a shit hole!


----------



## christa (May 8, 2010)

I love lawrence!


----------



## JoshyWashy (Dec 26, 2010)

sooo... anyone in KC squatting currently? anyone in/around KC and looking for a squat? im looking to move out there if i can and it would be nice if someone knew of some place that is already established or could help me check places out. i live in bonner springs and can catch a city bus from the legends if i need to get out there. i have no real life experience squatting but am very interested and ive read about it.


----------

